# Solved: OBLIVION help me please ARENA BUG



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am in the Imperial palace ..ARENA fought my way through all the team and killed the Gray prince ...the big orc fellas
. you woud have been soo proud of me  

got his Battle rainment .. but .. when i go to give it to the battle matron Yasbel she wont take it . She says i have challenged him and its driving me nuts 

I am aware how to use the console feature .... but cant seem to find the right action to take 

Help me please  

i have tried killing her but she wont die


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Did you talk to gro-Malog and get / complete his quest before you killed him? Did his corpse try to talk to you when you looted his body?

edit - found a console command that might help you out if you are playing on a PC. After taking gro-Malog's Raiment of Valour press the tilde key ` to open the console.

type "SetStage MS52 100" [enter]
"SetStage ArenaDialogue 50" [enter]

no quotation marks of course

then try talking to Ysabel


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Did you talk to gro-Malog and get / complete his quest before you killed him? Did his corpse try to talk to you when you looted his body?
> 
> edit - found a console command that might help you out if you are playing on a PC. After taking gro-Malog's Raiment of Valour press the tilde key ` to open the console.
> 
> ...


I have already tried that thank you

I killed him with one well placed fireball lol and he was still alive .. yes i completed the quest .. and i used that command 
She wont take the armour from me .....

another bug .. so i cant fight the monsters ... sob i want to fight the monsters


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

not a bug I ran across myself, but I'll troll about some of the gaming sights I use and see if I can find anymore than that for you

edit - if you completed his quest he'll just stand there and let you kill him


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> not a bug I ran across myself, but I'll troll about some of the gaming sights I use and see if I can find anymore than that for you
> 
> edit - if you completed his quest he'll just stand there and let you kill him


Lol he was far far away i have been looking for ages its not a big deal but i do like to finish quests completly .. currently running round with my grey fox hood on .. lol

King of the thieves

Also looking for some troll fat .. ogres are all i seem to find please


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> Also looking for some troll fat .. ogres are all i seem to find please


Assuming you don't want to cheat. So long as your level is high enough to make them appear in the game try


Spoiler



Tidewater Cave (southeast of Leyawiin) or Veyond (Ayleid ruin northeast of Leyawiin)


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

:up: Thank you


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> I killed him with one well placed fireball lol and he was still alive .. yes i completed the quest ..


after you killed him and he was "still alive" do you mean he still showed a life status indicator over him? If thats the case did you try attacking him again while he lay on the ground "dead"?

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Arena_(faction)#Bugs"]If you kill gro-Malog without ever actually talking to him, his corpse will ask you to kill him when you attempt to loot his body. This is because the match script will resurrect gro-Malog (only once) if you kill him before speaking to him, but the game registers him as dead. You will notice that even though it looks like you're going to loot a corpse, it still shows a life-gauge with a sliver of life. You can attack him again at that point and he will permanently die.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I fireballed his butt and when i tried to take his armor he kept asking me to kill him 

I have his armor but cant drop it as its a quest item


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

As the quote I posted mentions once he is dead "kill him again".
I have no idea if it will work, its not a bug I came across.
That wiki I used is a good source of any Oblivion related info you may need.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> As the quote I posted mentions once he is dead "kill him again".
> I have no idea if it will work, its not a bug I came across.
> That wiki I used is a good source of any Oblivion related info you may need.


His body is no longer there ..


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

well that bites 

some bugs can give you a chuckle as opposed to being anoying, here's a screenshot I posted in another thread (yes I took it) ....... think maybe she should have been facing the other way when she sat down?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I found found the solution .. a hotfix and yes it works with Oldblivion

I have added it here if anyone needs it in the future ...


----------

